# Karva Chauth Moon Time



## dwanebravo (Oct 18, 2016)

Karva Chauth Moon Rise Time - Hey Guys today I want to tell all of you about a very interesting festival which is celebrated In India. In India there is one festival named Karva chauth. On Karva chauth festival. The Hindu religion follower, Wife do fast for their husband long life and it has also been said if a wife do fast for their husband by Heart then the Hindu religion God bless that husband with the long life and there is very stories regarding karvachauth which you will get on our website and the website link is in below.

Karva chauth festival celebrated especially in India and get to know more about this festival by just clicking the below link.

Hope that you al of you visit the karva chauth site and if you have any query and question about this site and about the karva chauth festival then you can ask t us in our comment section of our wesite and the link of our website is below.

Visit :-

Links removed


----------

